

Ubuntu to replace Firefox with chromium - plg

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;00vXFy<p>Is it even possible to run chromium in a way that doesn&#x27;t send info to google?<p>This combined with the amazon-Ubuntu fiasco just makes me want o use Ubuntu less and less. Sure I can turn off the amazon thing and I could replace chromium with my browser of choice but the point is that if I have to spend a crapload of time reconfiguring the default installation of Ubuntu to disable features that violate my privacy, then it&#x27;s starting to become more and more like other OS&#x27;s that Linux users typically avoid for just these reasons (and others)<p>Hellooooo Debian!
======
xzcvczx
I do believe that chromium doesn't send too much data to google compared to
chrome but i also find that chrome/chromium is significantly faster at loading
many sites that i use on a daily basis and could be reason to switch, also
with firefox's 6-week release schedule it seems that many people are becoming
frustrated with the constant updates, all decent reasons to consider a change
of default web browser.

------
sfahad10
hi mr.? Fiasco has happened; some time before there is news report on HN, by a
former personnel(previously holding some administrator seat in Ubuntu), that
whenever u search any thing on your desktop in Ubuntu that query goes to some
anonymous server of Ubuntu even if u search on your hard drive.

